# provantage and proline tornado string/wheel questions



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Did I stump everyone? Anyone? Buehler?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Do the wheels have numbers on them? Like T3 or B3 ???? 
Are they E wheels or are they pro wheels?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Nothing is stamped on the wheels. They have a single post on them that the string attaches to. I presume they are the first type that the AIM system came out with. A very mild excentric wheel.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I think the 2 1/8" wheels on the 44" PV will definitely be too short for you. I also, being a provantage owner and shooter for almost twenty years think I wouldn't shoot 60# on one of them. They were really easy to break across the shelf even when they were new. If I did shoot that much, I'd keep a really careful eye on it...
If you take a set of wheels off a long bow and put it on a shorter bow, you will decrease the draw when you put them on the shorter bow and also loose a bunch of poundage. When you take a larger wheel off a short bow and put it on a longer bow, you greatly increase the poundage and the draw length..
But I already figure you knew that one.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Thanks. So, the smaller wheel from the shorter FPS would be out. Sounds like I should try the longer bows wheels. The limbs should hold up to the change though, right?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

My guess is that they will hold up. The big thing I would look for is keeping the brace height and axle to axle very close to the same. Just keep an eye on things..... Since the proline is only an inch shorter than the PV, it shouldn't be too hard to get things to come into line for you. It just takes a lot of tinkering.


----------



## C. Renfrow (Jan 27, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=189450&highlight=hoyt+provantage

A guy on this thread had a chart. You might try sending him a PM.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for coming through guys.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I've got a 91 chart. The big thing in trying to switch from the proline set up to the hoyt set up in my mind is going to be the take up side of the wheel. I'll bet my hat that they are different in diameter. Same thing happens in Hoyt wheels. Even if they are the same outside diameter wheel, the take up side of the 50% Prowheel is a lot different than the diameter of the take up side of the 60% prowheel and require different length buss cables to get them right. I once tried to put a set of the older one peg Hoyt wheels on a 92 model 48" PV and use the buss cables that were on the bow. I think 49 1/2 inch buss cables, and when I tried to draw it, the weight had increased so much, I was afraid to even try to draw it. I know I have four PV with long limbs, and all set on the same draw weight draw length, and 60%pro wheels, but each bow feels different. It's all tied to limb deflection, buss cable length, rockers, string length, and even wheel size. There's two I really like, and two that seem stiff, and rough as a cob.... When you go switching wheels around between bows, you can get some really strange results. Some times pleasing and sometimes a fiasco.. At least I do. Or maby it is that I have no idea what I'm doing.......


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I will tinker with it with the wheels from one bow, and I will probably sell the provantage hunter I have that is 31" and has new cables and strings. Too many bows. The FPS riser is used for a recurve project I made and the riser of the p.v. hunter I just bought will be canibalized as well. The wheels will go on the proline and the riser will be made into another recurve project. So, if anyone wants the provantage hunter 31" I think it is 55/75 and factory camo, let me know. Thanks for all your help. I will also have a couple extra sets of limbs that will go with it, from the FPS and the non-camo provantage hunter.


----------



## leonard1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello,
I might be interested in your provantage stuff. My name is Leonard - I live in Mesa AZ - and I will be spending most of my Saturdays and Sundays in Flagstaff soon as my wife just got a second job up there. 

Trouble is that I shoot 28" wheels in my provantage - do you have 28" wheels to go with your bow? I would like to have a backup bow.

Just for my own info I would like to know what the brace height is on your Provantage? I keep messing with string and cable lengths and I have brace heights from 7 3/4 to 8 1/4". Do you have any experience with changing string/cable lengths vs poundage and brace height? It seems to me you put the right string on to get the wall at your draw length, then you shorten cables to get your poundage back - i.e., you keep unwrapping the wheels until the cable-to-string gap on the wheels are small (1/4" or so). Trouble is that the brace height keeps increasing with the poundage gained. Am I going to eventually win or will I break a limb or end up with too large a brace height in my quest? Anyone know?

Thanks, Leonard


----------



## leonard1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey,
Sorry I think I meant tiller instead of brace height (I always get those two mixed up) in previous reply. Leonard:mg:


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Wow! You pulled up an old thread. I don't have the provantage anymore. Sorry.


----------

